# Cheese - Resting Process



## illini40 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello

What do you recommend for resting smoked cheese before vacuum sealing? I’ve seen some different approaches, so hoping for some clarifications.

Ive seen some sit in the fridge, uncovered for 24 hours. I’ve seen some wrap in butcher paper. I’ve seen some wrap in plastic wrap. I’ve seen some not vacuum seal for a couple of days. My head is spinning.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2020)

I rest in fridge until all condensation has dried up..  then vac seal ...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2020)

I dry the condensation with paper towels after the cheese has cold down on the counter, then fridge overnight then vac seal.  Really you need to try something then move on to what you like.


----------



## illini40 (Nov 30, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I rest in fridge until all condensation has dried up..  then vac seal ...





pc farmer said:


> I dry the condensation with paper towels after the cheese has cold down on the counter, then fridge overnight then vac seal.  Really you need to try something then move on to what you like.



Thank you, both. When you read in the fridge before vac sealing, do you have the cheese in anything? Or just open/exposed?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2020)

Myself..  I think drying with paper towels is ok..  as long as you blot and don't wipe...  My believe is that when you wipe it your pulling some of the smoke flavor back off from it...  now whether that's true or not I can't say... but it's my thinking ...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2020)

I dont have it in anything.  Just on a plate


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 30, 2020)

illini40 said:


> Thank you, both. When you read in the fridge before vac sealing, do you have the cheese in anything? Or just open/exposed?




Just set on racks in the open...  All's your really doing is firming the cheese back up so when vac sealing it doesn't smash it ...


----------



## Murray (Nov 30, 2020)

I never get condensation. Sample. Fridge for 24 hours. Sample, vac seal and back to the fridge.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 1, 2020)

I do the same as most have said. I just take the cheese from the smoker & put it on a cooling rack in the fridge uncovered for 24 hours. I don’t dry it off first, it will dry on it’s own in the fridge. Then vac pack it & back into the fridge. It will last for a couple of years in the fridge. However your fridge will smell like smoke for a few days after.
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> However your fridge will smell like smoke for a few days after.


Is this a bad thing!?!? Lol!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 1, 2020)

Exactly what the others have said. One tip though is make sure you have drank enough beer to where there is enough room in the fridge for the cheese. Then refill.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 1, 2020)

Getting good results with smoking cheese was not easy for me.  I tried lots of stuff, long aging rests, rests before vac sealing, etc and not much helped and the cheese was still rough tasting.  Pretty sure it was Chris 

 gmc2003
 that suggested it to me: use dust.  HUGE improvement.  Perfect in a few days so no need to wait or rest.  I throw all in a ziplock right after smoking and put in fridge to vac seal when I have time.    

If you let your cheese warm a bit at room temps you should have no condensation from the smoker.


----------

